# الاخطاء الموجوده في صورة القيامة



## ميرنا (3 أبريل 2010)

توجد صورة للقيامة بها اخطاء و هي صورة القيامة ( الايطالي ) وهي التي يظهر فيها السيد المسيح قائم من القبر و الحراس من منظر السيد المسيح منطرحين علي الارض 


و الصحيح ان السيد المسيح قام من الاموات و القبر مغلق و لم يراه احد اثناء القيامة و لكنه بعد القيامة ظهر للمريمات و لابائنا الرسل


اما الحراس فاغشي عليهم بعد القيامة ليس لانهم شاهدوا السيد المسيح وهو قائم بل اغشي عليهم بسبب الزلزلة التي حدثت حينما نزل الملاك ميخائيل بعد القيامة ودحرج الحجر عن القبر الفارغ ( و اذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت لان ملاك الرب نزل من السماء و جاء و دحرج الحجر عن الباب و جلس عليه و كان منظره كالبرق و لباسه ابيض كالثلج فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس و صاروا كاموات " مت 28 : 2 - 4 " ) 


اذن يتضح من كلام الانجيل ان الحراس لم يشاهدوا السيد المسيح وهو قائم انما شاهدوا الملاك .


* و توجد ايضاء صورة للقيامة بها اخطاء وهي الصورة التي تصور السيد المسيح قائم من الاموات والملائكة تفتح له القبر 


و الصحيح طبعا كما شرحنا سابقا ان السيد المسيح قام من الاموات و القبر مغلق و الملاك ميخائيل نزل بعد القيامة ودحرج الحجر عن القبر الفارغ


( قام الرب والحجر مختوم على باب القبر، كما وُلد من البتول وهي عذراء كنبوّة حزقيال... أمّا دحرجة الملاك للحجر عن باب القبر، فلكي تُعلَن القيامة جيدًا، إذ بقيَ الحجر يُظن أن جسده في القبر " الأنبا بولس البوشي " ) .


و ايقونات القيامة الصحيحة لاهوتيا و كتابيا و عقيدا و طقسيا هي الايقونات القبطية فنصلي ان تعمم في كل كنائسنا القبطية الارثوذكسية .


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (3 أبريل 2010)

ياربي انا لسه فعلاً كنت بفكر في الموضوع

كنت كل ما ببحث عن صور القيامة الاقي فعلا زي مابتقولي (مستعينه بنص الانجيل)

الاقي صورتين

اما رب المجد يفتح له الملاكان القبر 

او اجدة قد قام والحراس واقفين ..

ولكني اجد ان راسم صورة الحراس مثلاُ قد رسمهم علي انهم متعجبين!!

كيف ذلك ونص الانجيل وااااضح  ((ارتعد الحراس و صاروا كاموات)) بعدما نزل الملاك ميخائيل وازال الحجر..يعني حتي هما اغمي عليهم لما الملاك دحرج الحجر

فماكنش في حل غير اني لما الاقي صورة تعجبني واجدها مختلفها طقسياً في هذا الجانب احذف الجانب الخطأ واستبدله بصحيح 

زي الصورة اللي في توقيعي ..في البداية كانت صورة رب المجد اللي في نص الصورة

الحراس واقفين تحت وعاااادي كدا واقفين!!!

مسحت الحراس من الصورة ووضعت صورة لرب المجد وهو قائم بدون وقوف الحراس

ربنا يعطي ان يعرف كل الارثوذكسيين هذا وتعمم في كنائسنا الارثوذكسية

شكراً ليكي يا ابسوتي علي الموضوع الروووعة

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة وبألف صحة
​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo قال:


>


 دايما منور فى مواضيعى بتشجيعك


----------



## ميرنا (3 أبريل 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> ياربي انا لسه فعلاً كنت بفكر في الموضوع​
> 
> كنت كل ما ببحث عن صور القيامة الاقي فعلا زي مابتقولي (مستعينه بنص الانجيل)​
> الاقي صورتين​
> ...


 فعلا انا كمان مكنتش باخد بالى بس كان موضوع نقاش فى اجتماع الخدمة عندنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 أبريل 2010)

الايقونات الغربيه الاتينيه مع احترامي مليئه بالاخطاء الاهوتيه و التاريخيه فعلا و لي عوده في ذلك الموضوع

سلام و نعمه


----------



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جدا

للتوضيح الجميل

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

نعم يا ميرنا كلامك صح

انما لا اعتقد اننا سنتوقف هنا عن الفواصل مع انها مهمة..

المهم انه المسيح قام عند الجميع

مع العلم اني ارثودوكس يعني

ونتمنى لصالح المسيحية ان نرجع

 كنيسة واحدة في كل الكون..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 أبريل 2010)

*في الحقيقه الموضوع ملفت لي جدا جدا*

*و لي كلام فيه بس محدش يزعل مني رجاء محبه من الرب يعني*

*مممممممممممممم انا مش بحط ايقونات الا علي الكومبيوتر بس ههههههههه انما حتي لو لي بيت مستقل اهلي مش ساكنين معايا فيه مش شايفه ضروري انه احط ايقونات كتير  جايز لاننا لا نستعملها بطبيعه الحال و لان صوره الرب يسوع في ذهني انا و لا اي صوره تقدر تعوضني عنها *

*بس انا بعشق الايقونات البيزنطيه و القبطيه جدا*

*البيزنطيه لانها فخمه جدا تحس الايقونه شاربه ميه دهب اصلا و فخمه جدا*

*كذلك القبطيه و الاهم من ذلك السلامه الاهوتيه فيها و تجلي عنصر استقلال الثقافه القبطيه المميز جدا *

*اما السريانيه فهي لا تفرق عن القبطيه كثيرا*

*احب الايقونات الاتينيه في وسع خيالها و جمال شكل اشخاصها لاقصي درجه و الوانها الجميله جدا جدا البراقه و تطورها و نضوجها جدا*

*و لكن ماخوذ علي الايقونات الاتيني الامر الاتي الاخطاااااااااااااء الاهوتيه الوثنيه قليلا*



*منها تصوير الاب و الابن و الروح القدس كثلاث كينونات منفصله كانهم ثلاث الهه حاشا*

*اي بمعني تصوير الاب انه شخص عجوز له شعر ابيض او اصلع و هذا خطأ لاهوتي لان الاب لا يراه احد فالابن خبر عنه لانه صورته و بعدين تصوير الاب كشخص عجوز دي معناها انه سابق للابن و دي من بقايا الاريوسيه و ال sub ordinatinism و في الحقيقه انهم مستاوون تماما لانهم واحد الابن و الابن*


*تصوير الاب جرييييييييييييييييييييييييييمه يعني ايه راجل عجوز شعره ابيص و الاب لا يري فمن راي المسيح كانما راي الاب و الابن الذي في حضن الاب هو خبر *

*الخطا الثاني تصوير الروح القدس علي انه حمامه و كان شكله حمامه الي الابد لا يا ساده الروح القدس لا شكل له فهو تجلي في شكل حمامه وقت عماد المسيح و السنه نار يوم العنصره و نفس خارج من المسيح لا شكل له نفخه في تلاميذه  فهل كان حمامه طوال الوقت*

*من الاخطاء الاخري في الايقونه الاتيني*

*تصوير يسوع بشعر اصفر و عيون زرقاء و بياض اوروبي في حين ان ملامحه شرق اوسطيه شرقيه و العذراء نفس الشئء*

*و برضه خطا القيامه من القبر و رؤيه الجنود له كما ذكرتي *

*و لكني بطبيعه الحال اغلب الوقت اغلب الايقونات الي اراها لاتيني تبع المسيحيه الغربيه*

*بس بموت في جمال الفن الغربي في تلك الايقونات *

*بس الصح لاهوتيا الايقونه القبطيه ثم البيزنطيه *

*شكرا ميرنا علي الموضوع*

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## ميرنا (3 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *في الحقيقه الموضوع ملفت لي جدا جدا*
> 
> *و لي كلام فيه بس محدش يزعل مني رجاء محبه من الرب يعني*
> 
> ...


 واو يا تروث مش عارفة اعلق بايه ردك رائع ويمكن زيك فى كتير بس مكنتش باخد بالى الصراحة


----------



## ميرنا (3 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> نعم يا ميرنا كلامك صح
> 
> انما لا اعتقد اننا سنتوقف هنا عن الفواصل مع انها مهمة..
> 
> ...


 اتمنى يا كليمو


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ميرنا للموضوع الجميل

بس انا اعتقد ان الاخطاء اللى فى الصور دى

ناتجة من خيال الراسم

يعنى الرسام بيرسمها عشان الحدث بتلقائية من غير ما يهتم

بالموضوع اللاهوتى ​


----------

